# 5.1 Soundsystem will nicht mit allen Boxen laufen



## Icke&Er (13. Januar 2012)

Hi Leute,

habe mir heute ein Logitech 5.1 Soundsystem gekauft...Logitech X-530
Leider will es nicht mit allen Boxen laufen....nur Vorne-Links und Vorne-Rechts geben Töne ab.

Mainboard:

Asus P8P67
*KEINE* extra Soundkarte

Die Lautsprecher werden alle in den Subwoofer gesteckt und von dort aus geht ein Mikrofonkabel (Rot/Rosa), das obligatorische Lautsprecherkabel (Grün) und ein REAR-Spk. Kabel (Schwarz) weg. An meinem Mobo habe ich hinter auch die passenden Eingänge für. Somit sollte ich ja auch keine extra Soundkarte benötigen!?

Leider gehen aber nur die Boxen, die in dem normalen (grünen) Eingang stecken. Stecke ich die REAR-Speaker in den Eingang gehen auch die. 
Ist da was an meinem Mobo defekt oder warum geht das alles nicht????

Brauche da echt schnelle Hilfe!

MFG


----------



## Sync (13. Januar 2012)

Du musst die Lautsprecher schon mit 5.1 "füttern" damit sie 5.1 wiedergeben.
Front/Sub sind ja für Stereo verantwortlich.

Und hast du die anderen Ausgänge auch aktiviert?


----------



## watercooled (13. Januar 2012)

Genau. Damit alle Boxen Ton ausgeben, brauchst du ein passendes Eingangssignal


----------



## PommesmannXXL (13. Januar 2012)

1. Eig müsste da ein Orangenes/Grünes und ein Schwarzes Kabel sein. Die steckst du in die farbigen Anschlüsse am Mainboard.

2. Systemsteuerung -> Hardware und Sound -> Sound -> Auf Lautsprecher (kein Doppelklick) -> unten links auf "Konfigurieren" -> 5.1 Surround, weiter -> Bei "Center", "Subwoofer" und "Hinteres Paar" einen Hacken machen, weiter -> keinen Hacken machen, weiter, Fertig

3. Lautsprecher -> Eigenschaften -> Verbesserungen -> "Lautsprecherauffüllung" und "Bassverbesserung" auswählen -> Fertig

So hat es bei mir funktioniert und man hat auch bei Stereo-Liedern 5.1.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Januar 2012)

Ja, erstens musst Du Windows natürlich auf 5.1 umstellen, das kannst Du bei der Systemsteuerung oder der Treibersoftware des Onboardsounds machen und dort dann auch testen, ob zB "hinten rechts" geht. Da gibt es einen Testmodus, der alle Boxen durchgeht.

Zweitens muss die Soundquelle auch Surround sein, also zB Musik hat ja nur Stereo, also "links und rechts", was bei 5.1 dann eben nur "front links + rechts" ist. Die Soundkarte weiß ja nicht, ob die Musik nun nur Stereo ist und du es gern auf allen Boxen hören möchtest, oder ob es vlt Musik aus einem Film mit Surround ist, aber die Musik SOLL in der Szene halt nur bei Front L+R zu hören sein. Da musst Du evlt. in der Playersoftware oder den Treibern dann mal suchen nach "Boxen auffüllen" oder "upmix" oder so was. Bei Filmen und SPielen zB musst Du halt in den Optionen Surround aktivieren, dann solltest Du auch auf den Boxen Surround hören. AUßer natürlich wiederum bei Movie-Files, die nur Stereo haben


----------



## Icke&Er (13. Januar 2012)

Also bei dem Windows-Test kommt das Klingeln nur aus den beiden Boxen die in dem Grünen-Eingang stecken, der Rest bleibt aus 
Auch der Subwoofer macht da keine Anstalten, läuft aber bei normaler Musik mit.

PS: Habe auch mit einer DVD getestet, dort sieht es etwas besser aus.
     Da geht nun auch die ein Box von hinten, nur geht darüber der gesamte Sprech-Sound der Leute....??
      Der Center bleibt immer aus.....ist das normal?

PS2: Habe dann mal den Stecker von Center und der hinteren Box getaucht, sodass die Sprache über den Center kommt. Damit bleiben aber beide hinteren Boxen aus, obwohl die DVD mit 5.1 funzt.....habs mit der Heimkinoanlage von mir gegengetestet.

Grüße


----------



## Herbboy (13. Januar 2012)

Hast Du denn in den Treibern überhaupt auf Surround umgestellt? Du kannst da irgendwo eine Art "Lautsprecherkonfiguration" vornehmen, da hast Du im Moment sicher nur Stereo - das musst Du dann auf Surround stellen. Da ist oft auch so ein Bild mit nem Zimmer inkl der Boxen, wo dann bei aktiviertem Surround auch alle 5+1 Boxen zu sehen sind.


----------



## Icke&Er (13. Januar 2012)

Habe gerade den neusten Sound-Treiber von Asus draufgespielt und seitdem ist das Menü, was du auch beschrieben hast, weg 

Auf meinem Bench-System (Asus P8Z68-V Pro) gehen alles Boxen bis auf den Center.
Also ich checke das langsam nicht mehr.

PS: In diesem Sound-Menü, wo das Bild mit den Boxen (und TV) ist kann ich ja alle Boxen separat testen. Bis auf den Center und den Subwoofer (der geht aber z.b. bei Musik und Filmen) geben alle den richtigen Ton. Kann es sein, dass der Center-Eingang an dem Subwoofer kaputt ist?

*Update: habe nun alle bis auf den Center zum laufen bekommen. Habe diesen mal auf einen anderen Eingang gesteckt....kaputt ist er nicht. Aber jede Box die auf diesem Center-Eingang steckt, macht keinen Ton --> Eingang kaputt oder???*

MFG


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2012)

könnte kaputt sein, kann aber auch sein, dass Du nur einen falschen Anschluss nimmst (die Farbe der Buchse MUSS nicht unbedingt zu der vom Stecker passen), oder sub/center sind vertauscht, denn das ist ja die gleiche Buchse -


----------



## Icke&Er (15. Januar 2012)

Ich habe am Mainboard alle Kombinationen durch....kein Erfolg.
Am Subwwofer sind die ganzen Eingänge beschriftet und farbig gemacht wurden...so kann man die passenden (farbigen) Stecker nicht falsch anstecken.
Der Subwoofer hängt mit an dem Audiokabel von den beiden Vorderen. Die beiden auf der Rückseite kommen aus dem zweitem Audiokabel. Wo der Center bei ist kann ich nicht sagen.

PS: Auch das Audio-Center sagt, dass ich alles richtig angeschlossen habe  Werden morgen wohl in die RMA gehen.

MFG


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2012)

Also, nur zur Kontrolle: schließ mal nen MP3-Player oder so an das boxenset an, und zwar steck mal den Stecker für "Rear" da rein => spielen beide Boxen Töne ab? Wenn ja => steck mal den Stecker für Sub/Center da rein => hörst Du was vom Center und auch vom Sub (da vlt. genauer hinhören, da der ja nur tiefe Töne abspielen sollte) ? Wenn auch das geht, dass ist das boxenset definitiv nicht der Grund, sondern es muss am PC liegen.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (15. Januar 2012)

Was ist denn das für ein irres Anschlussfeld?  Ne Mischung aus... Cinch? und RS232? Geil. 

Aber gut. An Deiner Soundkarte wirst Du für 5.1 drei Anschlüsse brauchen. Jeder liefert Dir zwei Signale. Der (standardmäßig) grüne ist für Front Left und Front Right, also normales Stereosignal. Der Direkt daneben sollte ein schwarzer Anschluss sein, der für Rear Left und Rear Right ist. Daneben ist dann noch ein meist oranger Anschluss für den Center und Subwoofer. Der rosafarbene Anschluss, der meist direkt neben dem grünen sitzt, ist ein *Eingang* fürs Mikrofon und für Dich nicht interessant.
Alles, was Du theoretisch tun solltest ist über entsprechende Kabel (Adapter sollten bei dem System dabei sein, jedenfalls bei den Anschlüssen *g*) entsprechend der genannten Aufteilung zu verkabeln. Dabei kann es sein, dass Du mitunter mal links und rechts vertauschen musst (wie gesagt, die Soundkartenanschlüsse liefern zwei Kanäle, z.B. links und recht; welcher dabei welcher ist, ist nicht immer am Kabel erkennbar).
In der Windowsverwaltung der Wiedergabegeräte stellst Du bei Deiner Soundkarte unter "Konfigurieren" die 5.1-Ausgabe ein und kannst da auch direkt testen, ob alles stimmt. Da kannst Du dann auch noch einmal einstellen, ob das normale Stereosignal den Bassanteil beinhalten soll und/oder ob der Bass über den Center/Sub-Anschluss übertragen werden soll. Der Unterschied sollte schnell hörbar sein.


----------



## Icke&Er (15. Januar 2012)

So Leute danke für eure Hilfe, aber ich habe es hinbekommen 

Ich habe zum 5x alle Audio-Treiber und das Audio-Center runtergewurfen und neuinstaliert. Habe da ne komische Beta-Version gefunden und siehe da es geht 
Ich habe keinen Plan warum, aber es geht nun endlich 

MFG


----------



## Schwenker1 (9. März 2013)

Hi,

habe genau das selbe Problem seit ich mein System auf Windows 8 aktualisiert hab. Beim Lautsprechertest geben Center und Subwoofer keinen Ton von sich, beim Abspielen von Musik (egal ob über Mediaplayer oder Winamp etc.) wummert immerhin der Subwoofer, aber der Center bleibt stumm.
Wenn ich beispielsweise Filme mit Surround Sound anschaue höre ich überhaupt keine Stimmen, da diese ja normalerweise alle über den Center ausgegeben werden.

Welche "Beta" hattest du denn installiert? Ich hab schon versucht den aktuellen Realtek AC97 Treiber zu installieren (gefunden auf pcgameshardware.de), hat aber nichts geändert.

Hoffe du/ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Schwenker1 (29. März 2013)

Sorry dass ich das nochmal nach oben hole, aber ich habe das Problem bisher nicht lösen können.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

Grüße
Stefan


----------

